# Can IE 7 be used on a Win98 machine?



## Multitasker (Apr 16, 2007)

When I looked at downloads of IE 7 they said "not to be used with Win98" but while looking at the MS update site for Win98 I saw an IE 7 download listed. If it is viable, is it worth the effort?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

IE 7.0 is for XP and Vista.

IE 6.0 SP1 is for 98SE and ME.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

